# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  DVD RECORDER-VCR SILVA-SCHNEIDER

## mike87

Καλημέρα σας εχω ένα dvd-recorder με video cassette recorder μάρκας SILVA-SCHNEIDER.Τον πρώτο χρόνο δούλευε κανονικα γράφοντας σε όλους τους τύπους DVD-R, DVD+R DVD-RW και DVD+RW.Αργότερα έγραφε μόνο DVD+RW και τώρα πάντα βγάζει σφάλματα στην εγγραφή και σταματά.Αργεί επίσης να "διαβάσει" γραμμένα DVD.Το έχω καθαρίσει με DVD καθαρισμού αλλα τίποτα.Καθάρισα επίσης το φακό του laser χρησιμοποιώντας μπατονέτα με υγρό καθαρισμού δίσκων βινυλίου.Τίποτα δεν διορθώθηκε.Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν τα laser εξασθενούν με τον καιρο με αποτέλεσμα τα παραπάνω κι αν είναι εύκολο να αντικατασταθούν.Διάβασα επίσης ένα θέμα στο site σχετικά με ρύθμιση αζιμουθίου του Playstation2.Μπορεί να γίνει ρύθμιση αζιμουθίου και σε άλλα μηχανήματα οπως π.χ. το δικό μου;Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mike87

Τελικά το έφτιαξα!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Βρήκα τα δύο τριμμεράκια και τα έβαλα τέρμα δεξιά μόνο σε εκείνη τη θέση δουλεύει κανονικά.Αν αργότερα δέν διαβάζει τίποτα θα ξέρω οτι το λέιζερ βγήκε BLR και θα το αλλάξω.Αλλά δέν ξέρω πού θα το βρώ νομίζω δεν υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία SILVA-SCHNEIDER στην Ελλάδα.

----------

